# NBA Opening Day (Christmas Day) Discussion [12/25/11]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@








*TNT 12EST*








@








*ABC 2:30EST*








@








*ABC 5EST*








@








*ESPN 8EST*








@








*ESPN 10:30EST*​


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm so glad it's finally back.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Let's go Clippers!!!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> I'm so glad it's finally back.


Same. I'm going to miss the Knicks game (bummed about that, hopefully we get a W), but I should be able to see the rest of the games. So glad basketball is finally back.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can't wait to see the Knicks. Melo and Amare have been on twitter a whole lot. Now let's see them win some games that matter. You don't get to the conference finals, I'm gonna talk a lot of shit.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You have to have some sort of guard play to get anywhere near the Finals, so I am guessing you'll be talking a lot of shit. Baron Davis would have to surprise the hell out of me (and most of you fellows) for the Knicks to beat any healthy elite team in the EC playoffs. 

Tomorrow's game is somewhat relevant to the big picture, because you have to wonder if they might not be better than the C's if Boston does nothing to get better. Really wonder where Rondo's mind will be after Ainge spent all summer trying to ship his ass. Not like the guy has ever been a beacon of mental toughness.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Unfortunately, half of those teams are going end up with W's. There isn't a single team on that list I want to see start the season with a win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Diable said:


> You have to have some sort of guard play to get anywhere near the Finals, so I am guessing you'll be talking a lot of shit. Baron Davis would have to surprise the hell out of me (and most of you fellows) for the Knicks to beat any healthy elite team in the EC playoffs.


Hey, if you have two All-NBA players (quote on quote - top 15 guys), then getting to the Final Four of the league should be expected. No excuses. They are being paid 40 million combined, gotta win, or they will be rightfully crucified.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basketball all day and night. Cant freaking wait.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

HKF said:


> Hey, if you have two All-NBA players (quote on quote - top 15 guys), then getting to the Final Four of the league should be expected. No excuses. They are being paid 40 million combined, gotta win, or they will be rightfully crucified.


The knicks were probably around .500 with those guys last year, now it's those two guys with Tyson Chandler. He might be able to put the Mavs over the top, but that was a loaded team which incidentally had a backup for Tyson who could cover for him if he got into foul trouble. I know you're being facetious, or at least you certainly know that a team needs some balance. It can't just be a couple of guys who do the same thing and do not complement each other much (if at all). 

Without guard play or any depth it is impossible for me to take the Knicks seriously beyond thinking that they might rise above the jetsam and flotsam of the East. I just wonder if Boston is going to sink below them because of their age and the circumstances of this particular season.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

awesome, the best part is, league pass is for free until january 8th. thanks for the christmas gift nba 

i might now even move from the screen today, because there are so many great match ups.

celtics @ *new york*
*heat* @ dallas
*bulls* @ los angeles
magic @ *oklahoma city*
*clippers* @ golden state


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It's free? Holy sugar. That's made my day.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*Lets go Heat!! Lets go HEAT!!*


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice!!! Thanks for the heads up!!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't feel good about the Lakers chances at all, but I don't even care. Starting out a season 0-1 is better than 0-0.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Merry Christmas, folks. Enjoy the games today! :cheers:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Totally forgot Rondo destroyed Douglas in the playoffs. Let's see if Toney is ready to play this time.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Rondo's gotta be a scorer today. Simple as that


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

My League Pass has gone down. Anyone else having problems?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Knicks, Heat, Bulls, Thunder, Clippers.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> My League Pass has gone down. Anyone else having problems?


Check your PM's.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Amare wearing nerd glasses. This dude is something else.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Joey Crawford is in mid-season form! :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Not even six minutes in and I already want Joey Crawford to die. Game 1 and you're handing out techs. FOH.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Anthony throws up a long three without even looking for teammates...classic.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Rondo's confidence in his shot is pretty nice to see.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

The Knicks frontcourt looks good, and they look focused defensively with Chandler. Their guard play is going to be a problem long run though, and we'll see how long that defensive intensity lasts.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> Not even six minutes in and I already want Joey Crawford to die. Game 1 and you're handing out techs. FOH.


Of course it's Joey Crawford. Ridiculous.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Of course it's Joey Crawford. Ridiculous.


Really?

You would have let Amare get away with the taunt?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

We signed Pietrus? That's good I guess. The thought of Pavlovic getting minutes terrifies me.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

We got more rebounds in that possession than we did in all of Game 7 of the 2010 finals.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shumpert, another player Paul Hewitt had no idea what to do with.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible in-bounds pass.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Funny to see Ray Allen and Keyon Dooling on the same team. I remember their fight spilling into the crowd years ago.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn, Avery Bradley really is not an NBA player. One year in college showing barely anything and he has shown me nothing in the NBA.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It's just the start of a shortened season, and they don't have Pierce, but the Celtics look positively awful.

They can only get better from here on in.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Chris Wilcox looks like a rookie out there. My TV's pretty small, so I thought he was a bulked up JaJuan Johnson with that first missed rotation. But this guy is just horrifically dumb. He's supposed to be a factor for the C's this year?


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Has Balkman always been on the Knicks?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wilcox was drafted before amare in the draft. Whoops.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Chris Wilcox looks like a rookie out there. My TV's pretty small, so I thought he was a bulked up JaJuan Johnson with that first missed rotation. But this guy is just horrifically dumb. He's supposed to be a factor for the C's this year?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

thaKEAF said:


> Has Balkman always been on the Knicks?


Traded back with Melo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amar'e just let Rondo have that layup. Didn't even attempt to go after it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Also remember Balkman's in a contract year.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Celtics look like a 2nd or 3rd tier team. This team has really declined. 

Amare stroking threes. WTF.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Amar'e for 3!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

What were the Knicks fans just chanting? Sounded like 'no means no'. :laugh:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Fail.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Celtics look old and done. And I felt that way before the season starts. Bench is garbage, O'Neal is finished. Pavlovic is a rotation player. Yikes.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Perkins deal just looks better and better, huh?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, the Celtics ARE old. When they made the trades in 07, most people thought they had three years as a contender, four years at most and they are past that window now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pavlovic isn't even a rotation player. This team will get a lot better with Paul Pierce back and Pietrus in the rotation. It's strange to say, but I think they're really missing Jeff Green. Pavlovic, Daniels, and Bradley should be seeing no playing time. Wilcox should barely be playing at all. JaJuan Johnson really needs to have a good rookie season because the C's are so weak up front.

Meanwhile, Iman Shumpert looks like a young Jamal Crawford. This kid's a player.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The Celtics are playing awful... Pierce or no Pierce


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I loved Shumpert for years, but Paul Hewitt was such a bad coach he had him at point guard. Dude had his best season as a SG.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Anyone remember when the knicks got blown out by boston by 50 and that dude threw his knicks jersey into the court? I think the knicks may win by 50 today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

6-0 run brings the Celtics to within 11.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bass is playing well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Pathetic defensive play by Amar'e. Pathetic.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chandler kept that possession alive.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The 11-12 Celtics are the 08-09 Pistons


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Rondo is a monster tonight. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Melo having a great first half.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Carmelo getting busy. 

Is Shumpert worth a look for my fantasy team? He can play, but will he get enough looks/minutes?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

NBA is back :yay:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This Shumpert kid looks promising. When he came on the floor I thought "Nice name loser", and he went ahead and impressed me. 

Knicks are looking real solid right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Rondo can't seem to inbound the ball from underneath the basket.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

People shouldn't be shocked at Shumpert's shot attempts. He's a shooting guard. Look at Landry Fields, he's so damn timid. That spot is going to be Shumpert's sooner than later, but probably when Baron returns.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The Knicks have a 37.5% offensive rebound rate.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> People shouldn't be shocked at Shumpert's shot attempts. He's a shooting guard. Look at Landry Fields, he's so damn timid. That spot is going to be Shumpert's sooner than later, but probably when Baron returns.


Good. He looks like hes going to be a fun kid to watch. I think I'll catch more Knick games this year than I was planning.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

HKF said:


> People shouldn't be shocked at Shumpert's shot attempts. He's a shooting guard. Look at Landry Fields, he's so damn timid. That spot is going to be Shumpert's sooner than later, but probably when Baron returns.


I would be a fan of this but the Knicks currently think the best role for him is to be on the 2nd unit to provide offense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Does Balkmans eyes always look like he smoked a pound of weed before the game?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

This is a possibility


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

10 points isn't too bad. The Celtics got outplayed in every way. I'm just happy that Rondo is being more like a Westbrook now, and that Bass looks like an upgrade over Big Baby.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> 10 points isn't too bad. The Celtics got outplayed in every way. I'm just happy that Rondo is being more like a Westbrook now, and that Bass looks like an upgrade over Big Baby.


Rondo is pretty sick out there. His stats are impressive so far, but hes drawn a ton of contact and fouls as well. Boston might end up being pretty happy they didn't trade him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Douglas needs to pass the god damn ball.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

A bad 4 possession stretch for Toney Douglas. Three bad off shots, and a foul.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Don't look now but the good guys is within three and Melo has 4 fouls


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Tie game!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

These guys need to slow it down and get something going. Terrible 2nd half for the Knicks so far.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

And the Geriatrics tied this one up. D'Antoni waiting for tv timeouts is stupid.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

They let Jesus wake up. Shouldn't have did that......especially on Christmas


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Don't look now but the good guys is within three and Melo has 4 fouls


:lol: at "good guys." :lol:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn this is exactly why I don't like this knicks team. God the entire team seems to be lazy and braindead right now. Horrible decision making and inexcusable lack of effort.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> They let Jesus wake up. Shouldn't have did that......especially on Christmas


He shouldn't have been sleeping on his birthday in the first place.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Remember when I said that the knicks may win by 50? I was really wrong.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> Damn this is exactly why I don't like this knicks team. God the entire team seems to be lazy and braindead right now. Horrible decision making and inexcusable lack of effort.


They probably all smoked some Balkman at halftime.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, I took a half hour nap at halftime, woke up and it's tied. What'd I miss?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> He shouldn't have been sleeping on his birthday in the first place.


He was celebrating last night


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Damn, I took a half hour nap at halftime, woke up and it's tied. What'd I miss?


Sloppy, lazy play by the Knicks and the Celtics realizing they aren't a shitty rec league team.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

So what about Black Jesus?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

We're hoopin...but it's too bad our bench players have to come in at some point


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How many rookie calls are they going to give Shumpert in this game? Good grief.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

These are the real Celtics playing. Making plays on defense and executing on offense.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow. Airball.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Close the door!

:laugh: at Amar'e's net ball.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LamarButler said:


> These are the real Celtics playing. Making plays on defense and executing on offense.


Not really. The Knicks have stopped playing defense in this quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Rondo dominating this game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Merry Xmas Knick fans, you have just been outscored by 23 at home...in less than a quarter of play.

Amazing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What the hell is going on? The Knicks can't even run without tripping on their own feet right now.

This is some shitty reffing.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

There's a little life. Good.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Celtics outscored them 45-20 in that stretch of 17 game minutes.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Knicks just standing around on defense. They should be made to pay for their tickets.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ray Allen, Rondo and Bass have combined for 20/32 for 56 points. Wow.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Celtics are shooting over 70% for the quarter. Ha. Same old Knicks. 

Bass for MVP.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, so ABC starts off with Justin Bieber and now Magic thinks Lebron James is ready for a breakout season. Waiting for Jon Barry to make a dumbass comment.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Great. They're going to blow their huge lead and lose the game, and on top of it all my favorite new rookie is injured. 

Horse shit. I take back my excitement. You suck New York. I hate you.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Make that 58 points on 21/33


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Bye Shumpy. Welcome to the L kid


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Bass dominating the glass


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Bye Shumpy. Welcome to the L kid


Shut the hell up jerk face.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

double-double 4 Bass... cant believe we gave him away


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

R-Star said:


> Shut the hell up jerk face.


This is christmas, you can't be telling jerk face to shut up


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Shumpert is shooting the lights out. 



I mean, he's literally throwing bricks at them.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Porn Player said:


> Shumpert is shooting the lights out.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, he's literally throwing bricks at them.


I laughed.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Hyperion said:


> This is christmas, you can't be telling jerk face to shut up


The poor kid could be getting his leg amputated in the locker room for all we know.


Between that and the fact Indy doesn't even play today..........some Christmas.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Big shot Melo


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Neither does phoenix. The day after christmas sales are better anyways.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Avery Bradley isn't an NBA Level talent


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Now that play by Bradley, if that were Rondo he would have flopped and got a call.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice Melo bringing them back. 

Damn Ray Allen.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Carmelo two in a row. Which means he is going to jack up the next 3 shots no matter how difficult.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Melo might make the All Star team this year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Avery Bradley isn't an NBA Level talent


Neither is Bill Walker. That guy stinks.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I was just thinking KG doesn't have it anymore then he goes and pulls his classic move right in Chandlers face.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Neither is Bill Walker. That guy stinks.


Blah.

So he doesn't look like a deer in headlights to you?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Is that Emmanuelle Chriqui in the Bud commercial with the guy from Old School and whoever those other guys are?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I don't know if anyone is getting the Tommy Hilfiger "Par-tay" commercial in the States, but I'm going to make it my lifes work to punch out that shirtless guy with the ski goggles. I'll die happy after that.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Avery Bradley reminds me so much of Tony Allen. Top notch defense but retarded on offense


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Blah.
> 
> So he doesn't look like a deer in headlights to you?


Half the Knicks roster looks like deer in the headlights right now. The other half looks like they just don't care.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chandler finally with a basket.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Is there a rule in the new CBA where you can't get within a foot of Melo?

lmao at Joey Crawford


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

a ****in tech?

Really tho


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pavlovic showing why its hard to be a white nobody guarding a superstar in this league.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm from England and I could call a game better than Joey Crawford.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Joey Crawford with a trademark Joey call. Sweet. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Wait.. How was that a technical


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Walker doesn't even need to push off. He has superior athleticism.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

And the refs take another three points from Ray


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm glad the NBA is moving ever closer to the "nobody touch nobody!" puss league we all dream of. 

How many whistles can we have?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Tyson Chandler protecting that rim.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> I'm glad the NBA is moving ever closer to the "nobody touch nobody!" puss league we all dream of.
> 
> How many whistles can we have?


Seriously. They're ruining a great game down the stretch


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bill Walker is an energy guy who sucks at energy plays.

Bill Walker sucks.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Shumpert with a sprained MCL is a godsend. Thankfully not an ACL.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Wow. They were calling this game just fine before this fourth quarter...as Joey calls another tech


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

How many technicals can you call in one game?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Way to take the game out of the players hands. Damn zebras


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Knicks had that game but let it slip away and Rajon Rondo is a good player but ****ing flops like a mfer.

Beat the Heat!! Beat the Heat!! Beat the Heat!! Beat the Heat!! Beat the Heat!!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If the Knicks don't pull this out Johnny Mac and Spike Lee are going to start throwing chairs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Pavlovic got the tech for faking getting fouled.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

The NBA's biggest issue continues to be officiating


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

You're right, Joey Crawford, 22,000 people showed up to Madison Square Garden just to watch you. Definitely.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

What kind of grown ass man goes by the name "Joey" anyway.

He officiates like a kid, too


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Marcus13 said:


> Wow. They were calling this game just fine before this fourth quarter...as Joey calls another tech


When the Garden comes back, New York is the hardest arena in the league to play as a visitor.

I don't get the Pavlovic T but it's just standard New York homecourt advantage.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Adam said:


> When the Garden comes back, New York is the hardest arena in the league to play as a visitor.
> 
> I don't get the Pavlovic T but it's just standard New York homecourt advantage.


I dont even necessarily feel that Boston has been getting screwed by the whistles. They're just bad calls in general


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> When the Garden comes back, New York is the hardest arena in the league to play as a visitor.
> 
> I don't get the Pavlovic T but it's just standard New York homecourt advantage.


This game has been called fair. They're just calling way to much on both sides for my liking.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok Douglas. We night still be able to be friends.


And Balkman continues to looked stoned out of his mind on the bench.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BANG!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Melo on FIREEEEEE


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Game turning back up again. Knicks need this win.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Good first ball game of the season.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Today makes me feel really good, as long as we have Pierce I know we're still a much better team than the Knicks


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

What a good game. Looks to be coming down to the last possession. Hopefully that possession belongs to New York.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game just reinforces my thinking that New York will be in the Conference Finals. They will beat Chicago/Boston in the 2nd round with their star power and the way they will play at home.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Carmelo is just tough to cover, especially when you're in the penalty and he is being aggressive. You have to get the ball out of his hands.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Adam said:


> This game just reinforces my thinking that New York will be in the Conference Finals. They will beat Chicago/Boston in the 2nd round with their star power and the way they will play at home.


How does today give you that indication? It's a tie game with two minutes to go and Boston is without their best offensive player..


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Adam said:


> This game just reinforces my thinking that New York will be in the Conference Finals. They will beat Chicago/Boston in the 2nd round with their star power and the way they will play at home.


I don't think they could beat Boston in a 7 game series let alone Chicago


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Vince Carter is starting for the Mavs this season???

No repeat title for them.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Carmelo is the best scorer in the league


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Knicks are also w/o Boom and Shupert


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Carmelo is the best scorer in the league


Tell us something new.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Damn that Prime Rib was excellent...This game isn't over yet either


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ouch


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Durant is the best scorer in the league. Carmelo is the best isolation scorer in the league.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

lmaooooo at all those whistles throughout the quarter then no call down the stretch


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Shoutout to Joey Crawford for completely failing at his job


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Heat looking great on defensive end. Stops turning into points in the offensive end.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Shoutout to Joey Crawford for completely failing at his job


Okay we get it, you don't like Joey Crawford. Enough already.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Ron said:


> Vince Carter is starting for the Mavs this season???
> 
> No repeat title for them.


I was surprised by that too. Hopefully that changes.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Knicks up two with 4.4 seconds left. Yikes.. Boston ball.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Daniels isnt ready for shots like that


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Every time I am ready to bury Rondo, he plays even better than I thought.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Durant is the best scorer in the league. Carmelo is the best isolation scorer in the league.


Thank you


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That looked a lot like a travel by Ray Allen


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Noyze said:


> Daniels isnt ready for shots like that


He never will be.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Diable said:


> That looked a lot like a travel by Ray Allen


Sure did. Can't expect these idiots to make a right call on a single possession tho


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

D'Antoni needs to be saying no 3's.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Oh well. It was a good first three quarters. I'll be back in a couple hours for Bulls/Lakers


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Great way to start the season I think we can all agree. New York and Boston looked dead at different times this game.

Huge win for NY. They should go to the locker room embarrassed with themselves. What a pathetic 3rd quarter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Happy Mad Garden! Knicks just won the championship!

:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bill Walker is a joke.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Wtf did Garnett try to choke Walker??


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Aw we've only won 8 out of our last 9? And we didn't have our best offensive player today...

PLEASE let us get New York in the playoffs - that'll be back to back sweeps


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Garnett acting like a little bitch.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It wouldn't be a celtics loss without kg starting shit with a marginal nba player.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Knicks win at home, little skirmish at the end. Build a nice rivalry, good way to start the season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Vince Carter is still Vince Carter.

Why the **** is he starting for the Mavs?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Odom for three!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> It wouldn't be a celtics loss without kg starting shit with a marginal nba player.


Ha! True.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be heat bench vs mavs bench. I think mavs win.that battle


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Odom giveth and taketh away.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Aw we've only won 8 out of our last 9? And we didn't have our best offensive player today...
> 
> PLEASE let us get New York in the playoffs - that'll be back to back sweeps


You put Wheels in there and Rondo's points go down. Its not like putting that nancy back in your lineup guarantees a win for you guys.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I'm looking for a big game from Odom. He's pumped, and when he's pumped, he is usually on.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Knicks are so happy to beat the Celtics without Pierce...


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Knicks hold on for the 106-104 win. Good win to start the season, Rondo is going to be sick for Boston.. no surprise of course.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Mavericks bench is awesome. Unfortunately for them, 2 of their starters are bums.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

R-Star said:


> You put Wheels in there and Rondo's points go down. Its not like putting that nancy back in your lineup guarantees a win for you guys.



It really does though.

Not only do we out-score them, but it gives us a legit sized body to put on Melo which was missing all day


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Good post move by James. That's what he needs to do for those games/series where his outside shot disappears.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It's more about who he is finishing the game rather than who is starting for the Mavs.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

If they're going to be giving a crappy anecdotal story, at least have a hot chick gell the story.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> It really does though.
> 
> Not only do we out-score them, but it gives us a legit sized body to put on Melo which was missing all day


If Pierce got hit with that Melo elbow though he would have been back on the sideline for like 2 months though.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I hate seeing Shane in a Heat jersey. Just tears me apart.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Honestly I would have kept Stevenson and not signed Carter. I am not sure why they didn't want to keep Deshawn.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

croco said:


> It's more about who he is finishing the game rather than who is starting for the Mavs.


Who is finishing the game at center?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

LBJ with air!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I didn't realize Juwan Howard hadn't retired after last season. The NBA truly is where amazing happens.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Ummm, who is this rookie Cole? He's surprising


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Norris Cole out of Cleveland State. Other than Kemba and Jimmer last year, no one was a better scorer than Norris.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was an illegal screen by Battier, but a great play so long as they don't call you for giving Terry the business.


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Giving the ball to Garnett with the game on the line is always a tremendous blunder.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

HKF said:


> Norris Cole out of Cleveland State. Other than Kemba and Jimmer last year, no one was a better scorer than Norris.


Hes no Shumpert.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Giving the ball to Garnett with the game on the line is always a tremendous blunder.


Can't say I agree.

Hes what kept them in the game in the plays leading up to the end.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

Lebron doesn't look the same


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Who is finishing the game at center?


Well, that's the much bigger issue. I certainly don't expect the Mavs to repeat with the roster as currently constructed. Cuban already admitted they decided to move forward and not re-sign everyone to have more flexibility in the future. Otherwise, they would be stuck with a reeeaaaallly old team for several years. The front office is smart enough to realize that they got a lot of breaks along the way last year and even if they had brought everyone back, it likely would not have yielded the same results. In that regard, they have taken a step back this season for the greater good of the long term chances.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Ron said:


> Vince Carter is still Vince Carter.
> 
> Why the **** is he starting for the Mavs?


That's how you know Dallas wont repeat, this is what it's come to. I hope his lazyness doesn't spread to the rest of the team.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Delonte West sucks. Who do these announcers think they're talking about. Hes terrible.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Brutal first quarter for the Mavs.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Offensive glass


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

This Norris Cole kid looks good. And the fact that he's on a winning team bodes well for him learning to play the game the right way.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

How much higher can LeBron's head band get?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

How do you get Ben from Norris? I mean Ben Cole? LMAO


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

You just wonder if all the disappointment and regret that propelled the Mavs to beat the Heat 12+ straight times in the regular season is going to be working in the other direction now.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Noyze said:


> How much higher can LeBron's head band get?


He could start trying to rock a yanacha or something if it gets bad enough.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You suck Dallas. 

LO must hate that Barndon Wright is d league junk.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

HKF said:


> How do you get Ben from Norris? I mean Ben Cole? LMAO


Coulda sworn I heard his name was Ben lol


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Wasn't Delonte West working at Burger King or something? Did he quit


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Everyones talking about this Cole train kid, where's the love for Cardi?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

this is some ugly basketball


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This dude has really embraced his nickname. The Custodian.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Really sloppy game so far and Dallas looks weak without any stability in the middle.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Can't wait until Dallas has a big game this year and Haywood does his "I don't feel good" or "Ouch, my foot! I can't play today coach"


Haywoods a punk. He shouldn't even have a ring.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wade is one of the best ever at splitting double teams. It's a thing of beauty.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gotta admit, I don't miss hand down, man down. Hopefully Mark Jackson proves to be a good NBA coach.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Dallas is going to run out of timeouts before the end of the half. :|


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

James Jones is not even close to missing. All three have barely hit the net. Dude is the definition of a specialty player.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Mavs aren't even playing with heart right now.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Either Beaubois or Jones is going to have to step up and fill the role Barea had last year. The Mavericks don't have anyone else who can dribble penetrate.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

These banner raising games seem to always be bad. Not sure why they feel the need to have a Finals rematch every single year to start the season.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

HKF said:


> These banner raising games seem to always be bad. Not sure why they feel the need to have a Finals rematch every single year to start the season.


I can remember the Lakers falling flat in the '80s the first game back after a title.

They lost against some of the shittiest teams in the league. They actually got booed after one game, they played with so little effort.

So this is not a new phenomenon at all.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Miami is playing with much more energy and sharing the basketball, the Mavs are just sloppy for the most part.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jeff Van Gundy is funny. The players wanted the most amount of games they could, obviously.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

You don't need practice to give maximum effort or get back in transition, you just need to do it. Please. It's not like practice is a huge part of the weekly routine during normal 82 game regular seasons.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Ron said:


> Brutal first half for the Mavs.


Mhm.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Its the usual program: The finals loser is out to get some revenge from last season. The winner is emotionally spent and just can't be angry or competitive and its just another game to them. 

I think Miami is gonna win it all anyways so I expect this every game they play.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Who didn't see this coming?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Just seeing this makes me realize that Miami really blew it in the finals in game 2. They should be champions, but I guess those lapses are bound to happen for newly assembled teams. Doesn't look like they're going anywhere though. It's too bad the Thunder are going to win the championship this year, so Miami will have to wait another year.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Losing chandler was huge for DAL. Miami is just manhandling them on their own court.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Phil Jackson is a horrible actor lol Audi commercial.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Vince out as Mavericks a starter after only one half.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow. Heat are just steamrolling the Mavs. The massacre continues in the beginning of the 2nd half.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LeBron is putting on a show.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The two best perimeter players in the nba doing what they can do to a team.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Interesting...Dallas playing Marion, Odom, Dirk at the same time w/o a center. Van Gundy is right about being able to do this vs Miami, and not other squads.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Odom got thrown out?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm not sure Odom will make it through the season in Dallas. His heart is still broken. Poor baby !


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LA68 said:


> I'm not sure Odom will make it through the season in Dallas. His heart is still broken. Poor baby !


Kobe's heart must be broken since Lamar was the best player on the Lakers in last years playoffs.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

LeBrons jumper is money. Dude keeps improving every year. Amazing.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

LA68 said:


> I'm not sure Odom will make it through the season in Dallas. His heart is still broken. Poor baby !





Diable said:


> Kobe's heart must be broken since Lamar was the best player on the Lakers in last years playoffs.


So they are broken hearted lovers? This is what happens with office romances.

sorry pp, I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Van Gundy just suggested that Nowitzki play the 5, and if that's the case for Dallas this year, they're going to get beat. This is why good legit centers are a must to hold onto. They may not make all-star teams and hit gamewinners, but there is something to be said for positional value.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wow, they nba staff was really bored during this lockout. These promos are crazy.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

33p 8r 6a through 3 qts for LeBron. Strong game.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> So they are broken hearted lovers? This is what happens with office romances.
> 
> sorry pp, I couldn't help myself.


I'm talking about his wife is already making waves out there. She won't be staying there very long. Either she comes back home or they throw her out. And he won't like being there all alone.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Van Gundy just suggested that Nowitzki play the 5, and if that's the case for Dallas this year, they're going to get beat. This is why good legit centers are a must to hold onto. They may not make all-star teams and hit gamewinners, but there is something to be said for positional value.


Yeah, that's not going to happen. Carlisle already found out that Dirk as the main interior defender is a disaster. He is a solid team defender, but you do not want him as the center piece on defense, quite literally.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Whenever LeBron goes out the game the Heat play gets really sloppy.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Wade/James combined for 55pts, 16reb, and 12ast
Wade/James/Bosh combined for 59pts, 19reb and 13ast

Who is the weakest link?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Bosh plays better when next to Haslem. That Anthony has them playing 4 vs. 5. Haslem could play Haywood since he doesn't score anyways. 

Oh yeah, Spo is still the coach ...


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Btw, isn't it time to get Wade and LeBron out of there ? They only have a 30 pt lead.

Oops, I spoke way too soon LOL


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Get those stats Terry. My fantasy team loves you for it.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

How long until haslem takes bosh's spot?


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Was hoping to see Beaubois or Jones some in the fourth. Not sure why we haven't seen more of them this game. Regarding what Jeff Van Gundy said - I don't see Vince remaining the starter throughout the season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I went and ate some food, still a 20 point game. Not sweating this for the Mavs, but Haywood is annoying for sure. He's totally not going to be reliable for Dallas. Best thing about the lockout, every night has about 4-6 games pretty much. I love that.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

If we lose by less than ten I'm claiming moral victory.


----------



## DCM (Sep 29, 2010)

Be hilarious if Dallas actually fought back to win, almost got to single digits there, but Miami just handled them hard.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Josh McRoberts is starting for the Lakers today? Seriously?


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

croco said:


> Josh McRoberts is starting for the Lakers today? Seriously?


And Devin Eubanks. Looks like the Lakers have fallen from grace as well, like the Celtics. They are a 2nd tier team this year.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

The Artest formerly known as Ron has entered. And McRoberts is only starting b/c of Bynum's suspension.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

World Peace is awful off the dribble.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm shocked we're up.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Steve Blake mother****ers!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Spoke too soon about the lead thing.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> And Devin Eubanks. Looks like the Lakers have fallen from grace as well, like the Celtics. *They are a 2nd tier team this year*.


If that, we suck.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Never thought the Lakers would be the least exciting game of the day. Might go get a nap before the Thunder game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Never thought the Lakers would be the least exciting game of the day. Might go get a nap before the Thunder game.


How is less entertaining than the Heat - Mavs game? That was over like 30 seconds into the game.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Lakers will not be able to keep this pace aside from Kobe. They'll be down 10+ by the 3rd


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Blake's hitting shots for the first time since 2010.

That rookie just knocked down a nice 3.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

sonicFLAME6 said:


> The Lakers will not be able to keep this pace aside from Kobe. They'll be down 10+ by the 3rd


Are you a Lakers fan? I don't think I've ever seen you post anything remotely positive about anyone except for LeBron.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

World Peace is horrible when he puts the ballon the floor. He's a terrible passer and decision maker.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

CJ Watson is stroking out there. It's annoying.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

These second teams of LAL and Bulls aren't very good. Wake me up when the starters come back in


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I am surprised the Bulls bench has not broken this game open. Chicago's depth is about fifty times deeper than the Lakers lack thereof.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rose with a couple nice moves.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Murphey with the mid range J.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Troy Murphy is looking solid so far.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe proving why he's arguably the best mid range game player ever.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bryant's stroking.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Three in a row.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe showing no signs of a wrist injury. Jumper is money.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe losing everything, is that 5 turnovers? C'mon son.

His jumper has been money though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

We're scrapping out there, good to see.

D-Rose is dirty.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Derrick Rose.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't like loose ball foul calls when players aren't actually blocking someone out.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Why the hell is Gasol shooting threes? Ship his ass to Orlando already.

I do like what I'm seeing out of Josh though, dude is a hustle player.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The Bulls' offense has looked fantastic since Rose checked back in.

Damnit and 1. This isn't looking good.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Fast don't lie.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Well, the Bulls won't keep an 11/12 pace up, but at least the Lakers are giving effort out there.

I haven't seen this kind of effort since...well, since game 7 of the Boston series in June 2010.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

All the hatas disappear when the Lakers play well.

I expect they will be back as soon as the Lakers falter in the second half.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Diable said:


> Kobe's heart must be broken since Lamar was the best player on the Lakers in last years playoffs.


If you are a Laker fan and say something Diable doesn't like he responds by dissing Kobe or Bynum.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh no, Magic is doing the highlights. Where the hell is Hannah Storm or someone? This is awful.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> If you are a Laker fan and say something Diable doesn't like he responds by dissing Kobe or Bynum.


Don't you mean Alex English and Kwame Brown?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Ron said:


> All the hatas disappear when the Lakers play well.
> 
> I expect they will be back as soon as the Lakers falter in the second half.


I think the low activity on this site has very little to do with how well the Lakers are playing.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Rose is on from 3 pt land.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Great play by Gasol. Nice move.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Derek Fisher, SMH.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Carlos Boozer blocked a shot. This warrants an all defensive team nomination.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobeeeee


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow; haven't seen a properly run fast break from this team in forever.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Gasol somehow taking Asik to work.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

sonicFLAME6 said:


> I think the low activity on this site has very little to do with how well the Lakers are playing.


Actually, you are very wrong about that. When the Lakers were getting blown out by Dallas in the playoffs last year, the Laka-hatas were coming out of the woodwork...traffic on all basketball boards increases at a high rate when the Lakers are losing.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Rose looks like Ray Allen out there.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Send Rose to the 3 point shootout


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers 18-7 run before that Rose 3.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Fantastic pass by Kobe wasted by Steve D League Blake.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Josh Mcroberts has won me over with this game. I love that guy.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Josh Mcroberts has won me over with this game. I love that guy.


Me too, but he looks totally winded.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls rebounding efforts have been pathetic


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bulls were very hot in the second, and stone ice cold in the third.

Lakers' defense had something to do with that. I love the effort...the shooting may be awful, but the effort is there...not like last year, when the Lakers sleep-walked through the entire season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bulls still don't have the offense IMO to beat the Heat. Their refusal to get a real bench super-scorer is going to come back to hurt them. They are going to beat like the Knicks circa 90's. Losing year after year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That better not be considered an assist, lol.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

HKF said:


> Bulls still don't have the offense IMO to beat the Heat. Their refusal to get a real bench super-scorer is going to come back to hurt them. They are going to beat like the Knicks circa 90's. Losing year after year.


You can't actually believe the Bulls will be this bad that late in the season. If they somehow were to play this bad on a consistent level, they won't be back in the ECF.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

How the hell do we have a ten point lead?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bulls have now missed their seventy third shot in a row.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bulls just scored its 3rd point of the quarter. That's why the Lakers are up by 9.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Richard Hamilton looks stupid.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

HKF said:


> Bulls still don't have the offense IMO to beat the Heat. Their refusal to get a real bench super-scorer is going to come back to hurt them. They are going to beat like the Knicks circa 90's. Losing year after year.


This is basically what I've been saying since last year.

This core is destined to be a stepping stone for championship teams.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

I expect the point total to go up measurably, they are now in the bonus.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe freaking Bryant.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Deng elbow Rose, and he looks hurt.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Hatas stayin-way in droves.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bulls score a quick six, that is more that they have scored in the past 12 minutes.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

mvP to the Wee said:


> You can't actually believe the Bulls will be this bad that late in the season. If they somehow were to play this bad on a consistent level, they won't be back in the ECF.


I love the bigs and I love Rose, but they need a true 6th man scorer on the wing. I mean a guy like Marcus Thornton would have been a godsend. They are not going to beat the Heat in a series playing all of their games in the low 90's, we know this. No reason to pretend it will be different in May, if they don't improve the scoring drought weakness.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Let's keep this up!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

HKF said:


> I love the bigs and I love Rose, but they need a true 6th man scorer on the wing. I mean a guy like Marcus Thornton would have been a godsend. They are not going to beat the Heat in a series playing all of their games in the low 90's, we know this. No reason to pretend it will be different in May, if they don't improve the scoring drought weakness.


I think they needed a Jamal Crawford type player more so than Rip Hamilton, but with a healthier Noah and Boozer and playoff experience as well as a starting shooting guard not named Bogans, the Bulls may beat the Heat. Then again they may not, but the Bulls were in every game in the series.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HKF said:


> I love the bigs and I love Rose, but they need a true 6th man scorer on the wing. I mean a guy like Marcus Thornton would have been a godsend. They are not going to beat the Heat in a series playing all of their games in the low 90's, we know this. No reason to pretend it will be different in May, if they don't improve the scoring drought weakness.


Why do you like the bigs? I think Noah is overrated. Boozer is terrible.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Noah has been bad today


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Kobe freakin' Bryant.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Hell of a shot by Kobe.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adam said:


> Why do you like the bigs? I think Noah is overrated. Boozer is terrible.


Noah is overrated, but as a group, I like the Bulls bigs. Boozer isn't overrated, Rose just isn't a good passer, doesn't run the pick and roll well.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol! Now make the free throw !!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

I remember the days when Deng would airball the layup and clank the free throw


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

There's no way Deng makes both free throws


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol Deng is clutch


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Lakers have been doing everything to give the game away. 11 point lead with 3 to go down to 1. Pathetic. Here comes the hatas.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Are you going to have this persecution complex all season?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

****ing awesome.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

That's what I'm ****ing talking about!!!!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

this is why there was no need to take a timeout if you are the Lakers. Take the ball out in the backcourt.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

unbelievable.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Are you going to have this persecution complex all season?


See? I knew it.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nice win by Chicago, but I think he team with a little more depth holds on to an 11-point lead with 3:06 to go. Really.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you Mr. Deng!!!!!!


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Ron said:


> See? I knew it.


You've been cranky all month. I miss fun Ron.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Bogg said:


> You've been cranky all month. I miss fun Ron.


And I miss non-biased Bogg, so we are even.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Derrick Rose sounds like Mike Tyson and I am getting real sick of these PR fake humble basketball players.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Hey, if it makes you feel any better, the Celtics are going to have a worse season than the Lakers. So there's that.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Kobe choked.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice shot by Rosey Posey. Tough break for LAL.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

The Lakers impressed me with their effort and defense. I can't believe they threw the game away. They had it in the bag. Kobe looks fresh out there and his jumper is sill money. Murphy and Mcbob were big on the boards. Blake should be staring cause Fisher is done. When Bynum comes back they are going to be better but still not good enough to win a championship.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Very intrigued to see how a lighter Perkins fares against Howard. If he can still be effective at the lower weight it could help him in every other part of the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wish we could fast forward to the Clippers game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adam said:


> I wish we could fast forward to the Clippers game.


I know NBA doesn't like small market teams, but Memphis vs. OKC would have been a better game. As long as Dwight Howard is ready to leave Orlando, who the hell wants to watch them?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Well this thread died. So far so good for Perkins, but the Thunder team D is lacking.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Duhon is doo doo.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

HKF said:


> I know NBA doesn't like small market teams, but Memphis vs. OKC would have been a better game. As long as Dwight Howard is ready to leave Orlando, who the hell wants to watch them?


Was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

HKF said:


> I know NBA doesn't like small market teams, but Memphis vs. OKC would have been a better game. As long as Dwight Howard is ready to leave Orlando, who the hell wants to watch them?


Memphis doesn't have a star to throw in the promos to get casual fans watching. We're gonna watch regardless, but Dwight brings in your overweight uncle whose only NBA knowledge comes from Sportscenter highlights when he's trying to catch the score of last night's Cowboys game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Orlando would have been lucky to have made the playoffs in the West last year and they aren't any better now. This just isn't a good team and the Thunder should blow them out at home.

I hope Perkins sent Ainge a nice check for Christmas, boy did he ever do him a huge favor when he traded him to OKC. They paid him and he gets to play for a real contender again.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Orlando should just trade Howard, bottom out and get a lotto pick. I would trade him to Memphis though if it were me.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic roster is full of chuckers who can't make plays and can't play defense.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Thunder look good, don't like Durant bringing the ball up the court though. Get him on the wing and on the move.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I mean I don't like Nelson or Richardson. If the Magic had say Kyle Lowry and Kevin Martin, I truly think they would be better than the team they have now. At least Lowry will D the hell up.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

http://twitter.com/echriqui


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

HKF said:


> I mean I don't like Nelson or Richardson. If the Magic had say Kyle Lowry and Kevin Martin, I truly think they would be better than the team they have now. At least Lowry will D the hell up.


Nelson, Richardson, Anderson, Davis, etc. They're all doing the same thing and that's isolating and looking for their own shot. The Magic weren't good a couple years ago because of superior individual talent. Dwight Howard is and was a great player, but they were a very good team because they moved the ball well and made the extra pass. Everyone wants to isolate and play one on one basketball all the time, those are the type of players that Otis Smith has put together around Howard and it doesn't work.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I want Clippers - Warriors now.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

lol....this is the worst Magic roster since Dwight's rookie year.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This Magic team is so freaking pathetic.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I love Durant stepping in to defend Nazr.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

VanillaPrice said:


> This Magic team is so freaking pathetic.


They don't even look like they want to be out there. I get it, they're playing on the road against one of the best teams in the league but this obviously can't go on much longer. The Howard saga needs to be resolved and the rebuilding needs to begin sooner rather than later.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Harden gets to the free throw line better than any non-superstar perimeter player in the league I think.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This game has been a total snoozefest.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Harden gets to the free throw line better than any non-superstar perimeter player in the league I think.


Nope. Corey maggette.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

The ads that come up on the bottom of the screen are extremely obnoxious. And as much as I love Durant, this game sucks. Bring on the Clippers game.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Harden gets to the free throw line better than any non-superstar perimeter player in the league I think.


Corey Maggette.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did anyone see the ref try a behind the back pass (I think it was Bill Kennedy) and it went clear into the stands? That shit had me cracking up. These dudes really think people come to see them.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, Maggette is terrible though.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Glad I picked up Ryan Anderson in my fantasy league. Dude is money from outside, plus points and boards.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

OKC should have put the beatdown on this Magic team. No reason to even have your stars on the floor right now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Durant the momma's boy. Media will eat that crap up.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Some great talent in this game. I hope it's fast paced in the 100's for entertainment's sake.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Can't wait for this game to start. Chris Mullin in the booth though, seriously? Dude can't talk. Did Ron Harper have plans?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Okc won't be able to win shitwith westbrook, they need to ship him out for an offensive big and a back up pg. mayor handles the team better and doesnt take shots away from durant. Dude is a rich man Mo Williams. They need to get rid of him and his selfishness to get to the next level. 

Westbrook, Harden, Ibaka and picks for Howard. Make it happen!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Biedrins looks a good 15 lbs heavier with muscle. He looks strong and healthy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Blake needs to get his head out of his ass and rebound.

DeAndre already with two blocks made me realize what is wrong with Golden State: they're a finesse team. They don't hit the rim hard enough.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Dee-Zy said:


> Okc won't be able to win shitwith westbrook, they need to ship him out for an offensive big and a back up pg. mayor handles the team better and doesnt take shots away from durant. Dude is a rich man Mo Williams. They need to get rid of him and his selfishness to get to the next level.
> 
> Westbrook, Harden, Ibaka and picks for Howard. Make it happen!!!


That would be a horrible deal for Oklahoma City and would make Orlando a team that could still compete for the East with their roster. No way OKC would trade 3 All-star caliber players (aka above average starters) for Howard and yes Ibaka, Westbrook and Harden are all all-star caliber.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah that deal sucks for OKC.

I'm all for trying to flip Westbrook for a more conventional point guard ala Deron Williams (which wouldn't be too bad of an idea...) but giving up him plus Harden/Ibaka is pretty freaking steep.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Clippers offense has been ugly so far. Too much of Billups isolating. They need to get Paul and Griffin in some two man action, with Billups/Butler spotting up, and Jordan crashing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not digging this two point guard lineup for LA. There's no ball movement, Chauncey isn't passing or moving at all, and everyone is just standing around.

I'd rather see Foye starting or Gomes but I guess they're trying to suck up to Chauncey and give him the starting spot.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

DeAndre Jordan block party.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Griffen might average about 25 a night this year.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Clippers don't look fluid at all, sort of surprising they are ahead


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clippers getting away with a lot of fouls under the basket.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know Billups scored a lot of points but he looked bad. That shit isn't going to work against good teams and definitely not in the playoffs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Just now turning this on, hopefully the Clips put on a show.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Vinny Del ***** is such a poor coach that lucked into the best situation _ever_


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> I know Billups scored a lot of points but he looked bad. That shit isn't going to work against good teams and definitely not in the playoffs.


Clippers have no front court depth. All the clippers guards are used to running point. Until they address those issues they'll never make it out of the second round.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bryan Cook is playing center and David Lee is posting up...this is not what anyone wants to see


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> Clippers have no front court depth. All the clippers guards are used to running point. Until they address those issues they'll never make it out of the second round.


They've got a couple of rotation bigs on that team. They're still a real two guard away from real contention but they're going to make some serious noise in the playoffs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow Mo Williams with a nice shot.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice pass by Billups.

Put Blake and Paul back in.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> They've got a couple of rotation bigs on that team. They're still a real two guard away from real contention but they're going to make some serious noise in the playoffs.


They got two one dimensional guys in cook and Evans.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> They got two one dimensional guys in cook and Evans.


I mean what awesome big is Miami bringing off the bench? Or Oklahoma City?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Billups is taking this shooting guard stuff too literally


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I feel like both teams are feeling each other out. Neither one has played great yet, but I think the second half is going to be good.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Zing


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I just want some dope ass CP3 to Griffin/Jordan lobs. All of the fast breaks that I've seen so far have been executed poorly.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

And what's with the 15 members viewing this thread? There's like two other people posting right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chauncey looks awful. Del ***** is going to have to sack up and tell him he's the backup.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah Billups is forcing it out there.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

wow the Clippers need a SG


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Warriors are battling. Griffin is gonna see that all year. Gonna have to get used to that.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Billups needs to stop shooting.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> I mean what awesome big is Miami bringing off the bench? Or Oklahoma City?


Collision, haslem and Mohammed are far better than those two.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a feeling CP3 and Griffin are going to be a lot like Nash and Amar'e in 2005.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

See the thing that's interesting is when you are a target. The Clippers are a target and when they go on the road, they are going to have some trouble because guys are going to be beating on them. I haven't seen the Warriors play this physical in years (although that could have something to do with Mark Jackson's influence).


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't think another team has ever taken a Clipper squad this seriously.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

See Vinny Del ***** isn't going to last long because it's you're name on the product and you can't be sending Chauncey Billups out there to start. A real coach like Pat Riley would have Billups understand that he's the backup and not pander to him by making him the SG. I can't take this guy seriously as a coach.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Adam said:


> See Vinny Del ***** isn't going to last long because it's you're name on the product and you can't be sending Chauncey Billups out there to start. A real coach like Pat Riley would have Billups understand that he's the backup and not pander to him by making him the SG. I can't take this guy seriously as a coach.


Who exactly do you want him to start? Foye? Mo?

Billups started at sg along Van Exel. He was the obvious choice.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Who exactly do you want him to start? Foye? Mo?
> 
> Billups started at sg along Van Exel. He was the obvious choice.


Foye or Gomes. It's December 25, 2011. Billups is the backup PG.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

so what kind of trade value does Mo Williams have?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I wouldn't have a problem with Billups starting if he wasn't playing like an idiot.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

FSH said:


> so what kind of trade value does Mo Williams have?


Hopefully the Clippers he can pull a swingman or a rotation big.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Billups is ruining the showtime.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> I don't think another team has ever taken a Clipper squad this seriously.


I hope the suns did during game 7 of 2006 western semifinals.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think Mo Williams has much trade value to be honest. At some point they are going to have to move him though because paying him 9 million to play 18 minutes is not going to cut it.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

more ugly basketball. Clippers have no spacing whatsoever


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> I hope the suns did during game 7 of 2006 western semifinals.


That team was solid at best.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Knicks desperately needs a pg, trade Moo Williams for Landry Fields...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

NOFX22 said:


> Knicks desperately needs a pg, trade Moo Williams for Landry Fields...


do the Knicks have 9mil somewhere to take on Mo salary?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

And i doubt the Knicks would even consider that trade


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ellis has made some beautiful plays tonight. Say what you want about him, but he's very talented.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Griffin with the nice putback.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Griffin beasting!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Butler with the circus Kobe shot. Awesome.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Butler hits the circus shot


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Nice trick shot by Butler.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That was a great shot by Caron, he's always been one of my favorites.

Billups finally hits something.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Clippers ball movement much better in the 3rd quarter. Butler's actually doing something too.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think this late start is messing with them.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow Butler with the eff you three


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know know why the Clippers aren't running a lot more P&R. You've got the best P&R player in the NBA and a couple of good bigs, and they seem to be running none at all.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That was an awful call in every way


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That was a terrible charge call.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Diable said:


> I don't know know why the Clippers aren't running a lot more P&R. You've got the best P&R player in the NBA and a couple of good bigs, and they seem to be running none at all.


Agreed.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Holy shit Jordan is a terrible free throw shooter.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> That team was solid at best.


They were a game from playing in the conference finals and you don't think people took them seriously. Ok dude.

I guess this team dunks better though.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Hack a Jordan...Poor acting by the other Demon Deacon PG as well


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> They were a game from playing in the conference finals and you don't think people took them seriously. Ok dude.
> 
> I guess this team dunks better though.


They beat a shitty Denver team and lost the a Suns team playing without Amar'e. C'mon archivist.

This team is better than the '06 incarnation.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Come on Jordan just make 1 of 2


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't know whether Jordan has more blocks or missed free throws. Both are crazy.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That should be a tech when you foul a guy off the ball IMO. I agree with Mullin too. I don't see any obvious flaws in Jordan's form, he just doesn't seem to believe in his shot.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yeah I've never been a fan of the hack a whatever either. It's boring and a cop out.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This shit is unwatchable...but Jordan really needs to work on his free throws, everyone in L.A. knows it, now everyone in the country is gonna know it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't see how these guys can't manage 70%. Like free throws aren't that difficult.

****, if he could hit 60% this wouldn't be happening right now.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Good strategy by Mark Jackson. Clippers offense was starting to click and this disrupts the rhythm, while only giving up 3 points in 3 possessions.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

TVs all over the country are being switched off or switched to another channel.

The league is going to have to change the rule, no doubt about it.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> They beat a shitty Denver team and lost the a Suns team playing without Amar'e. C'mon archivist.
> 
> This team is better than the '06 incarnation.


That's debatable, but what's not is the fact that people take a team in the playoffs seriously. Let's not act like this is the only good team the Clippers have ever had.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> I don't think another team has ever taken a Clipper squad this seriously.


Why are we suppose to take the above statement as really meaning "the current Clippers squad is better than the 06 squad"

Jamel responded to your explicit statement.

Can we end the derail now?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> That's debatable, but what's not is the fact that people take a team in the playoffs seriously. Let's not act like this is the only good team the Clippers have ever had.


It's in the top two right now for sure and has the potential to be great.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I knew that was a bad call, but on replay it was a terrible call


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

cpawfan said:


> Why are we suppose to take the above statement as really meaning "the current Clippers squad is better than the 06 squad"
> 
> Jamel responded to your explicit statement.
> 
> Can we end the derail now?


The original statement and the debate that followed did not "derail" this thread in any way, shape or form because we were talking about basketball. Which is sort of the point of a basketball message board.

CP3 with the nice handles and jumper.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

CP3's jumper is wet.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Ron said:


> TVs all over the country are being switched off or switched to another channel.
> 
> The league is going to have to change the rule, no doubt about it.


I'd rather see hacking of guys who can't make free throws than floppers being rewarded.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jamel Irief said:


> That's debatable, but what's not is the fact that people take a team in the playoffs seriously. Let's not act like this is the only good team the Clippers have ever had.


They've made the playoffs like four times in 30 something years, and to my knowledge that '06 squad was the best they ever had until this year. It's not like we're talking about a franchise with a decorated history here.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You can't leave Cook alone like that, he will burn you every time.

The reason he ultimately failed with the Lakers because teams knew this...just need to get a hand in front of his face.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> I'd rather see hacking of guys who can't make free throws than floppers being rewarded.


I'd rather see neither.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ron said:


> I'd rather see neither.


Seconded.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Rush is going to have a chance to shine in Golden State because of the way he plays defense.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

That is about the only block/charge I have thought was correct for at least ten minutes


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

GS just got three offensive rebounds on one possession. Why is Brian Cook in the game and not DeAndre? Stupid.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> GS just got three offensive rebounds on one possession. Why is Brian Cook in the game and not DeAndre? Stupid.


Because if Jordan goes in you may never get to sleep this evening.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I just don't know how Mo Williams is going to be happy playing 18 minutes or less per night. Clippers are going to have to make another move period. It might be to a team like Sacramento (getting Salmons) or to Phoenix for someone like Josh Childress, but by the trade deadline Mo will not be in LA.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jordan is in now, GS can hack him until L.A. gets in the bonus, then take him out.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jordan with his eighth blocked shot, that's crazy.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Didn't realize this was a three point game, Golden State isn't going away.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ron said:


> Jordan is in now, GS can hack him until L.A. gets in the bonus, then take him out.


Yeah, that's a winning strategy.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> They've made the playoffs like four times in 30 something years, and to my knowledge that '06 squad was the best they ever had until this year. It's not like we're talking about a franchise with a decorated history here.


Ok so you were just using hyperbole. It's overused here. 

I wonder if Jackson is going to go small frequently or if he's just doing it against the clippers due to their lack of backup bigs.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Mo Williams with the first big shot of his career.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Mr. Clutch with the nice jumper.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ron said:


> You can't leave Cook alone like that, he will burn you every time.
> 
> The reason he ultimately failed with the Lakers because teams knew this...just need to get a hand in front of his face.


I wouldn't say cook failed with the lakers, he played the best basketball of his career there. 

Jordan's a liability in the half court. Teams will just help on Blake and hope he doesn't pick them apart with his passing.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Griffin couldn't finish at the rim.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Curry and Ellis have been horrible.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Paul putting the Warriors to bed.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Curry does not have the savvy to duel CP3 down the stretch


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow make that three in a row, he is on fire.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

HKF said:


> It might be to a team like Sacramento (getting Salmons) or to Phoenix for someone like Josh Childress, but by the trade deadline Mo will not be in LA.


Mo for Salmons would be a dam good trade for the Clippers


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

CP3.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

CP turning out the lights


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

VanillaPrice said:


> Griffin couldn't finish at the rim.


How often can you say that?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Paul done taken ova.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

CP3 with the daggers. None of those hit rim by the way. I think Paul wants to be an afterthought offensively until the final minutes. He clearly becomes more assertive as a scorer down the stretch.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I wouldn't say cook failed with the lakers, he played the best basketball of his career there.
> 
> Jordan's a liability in the half court. Teams will just help on Blake and hope he doesn't pick them apart with his passing.


Can't the same be said for any center? How is Joakim Noah not a liability? If there's a double you move the ball and get an open shot.

Jordan sets good screens and grabs offensive boards. I don't see how he's a liability. He has great hands and he finishes strong at the rim.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

watching this game makes me wonder even more why the hell did Pacers trade Brandon Rush for Big Man that barely cracks their rotation


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Golden State changed coaches, but they haven't changed their last quarter woes from the last couple of seasons.

They are still the Warriors.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Has Paul missed in the 2nd Half? Wasn't he 1-6 in the first half?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

It was 82-81 at the 6:50 mark.

For almost 7 minutes, the Clippers outscored them 21-3.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Diable said:


> Has Paul missed in the 2nd Half? Wasn't he 1-6 in the first half?


6 for 6 in the second half.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Clippers looked like shit until they started going with the high pick and roll and the double P&R. I can't imagine why they would not run that set before the game was almost over. CP is going to have to sort out who needs the field goal attempts. It sure looks to me as though Caron Butler should be getting more looks and Billups should probably either hit a lot more or shoot a lot less.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Ron said:


> Golden State changed coaches, but they haven't changed their last quarter woes from the last couple of seasons.
> 
> They are still the Warriors.


I don't know why Mark Jackson didn't call a timeout or anything as soon as that lead hit double digits. Draw something up, help the team refocus. Steph and Monta both played pretty bad but we were good enough to stay in the game.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Ron said:


> How often can you say that?


That's probably the second time since he's been drafted.

CP3 was nuts down the stretch. And I like that he played passively until the six minute mark or so, (like Patch was saying) he needs to be a distributor on that team for the first 42 and closer for the last 6.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

FSH said:


> watching this game makes me wonder even more why the hell did Pacers trade Brandon Rush for Big Man that barely cracks their rotation


Because Rush only plays this good once every five games. If he played like this every night, he'd be the 6th man and they wouldn't have traded for George Hill.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Yeah Rush has been very erratic to this point in his career. He makes you think he's a good player, he makes you think he sucks. Then you think he has potential the night before you think he should try his luck in Israel. Maybe if he got more consistent minutes he might prove otherwise.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's weird we knock dudes for being specialists, but the thing is there's nothing worse than an inconsistent player. When you know what you are gonna get from someone game in and game out, be it points, rebounds, defense, steals, playmaking, you can do well. When you get one of those jack-of-all-trades players who can't be consistent in any of the trades, they have no use in the league.

Not to mention Rush is old now. This is his 4th year and he was like 23 coming into the NBA. Yeah, I was right, he turns 27 in July. He is what he is by now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Third straight Christmas game I've missed, third straight loss. I guess I should be glad I haven't been watching. Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Paul took over in the last quarter, I had to turn the iPad off, my eyes were getting too tired from surgery.

I hated seeing him to passive at the beginning of the game and letting Billups run the show too much (in a very poorly fashion too BTW).

I guess Paul is just trying to rub Billups ego so that he can get him on his good side when he will need it.

I don't think the clips need Billups. They need a legit 2.

I really like the Clippers and I really hope they have success so that Paul can have a very nice career there but they are thin in the front court. Evans is a nice back up but Cook? Ouch... they have depth in the backcourt but they are too short. Hopefully, they can get some decent help next year. This year should just be about gelling together and making the 2nd or 3rd round of the playoffs.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Dee-Zy said:


> I'm glad to hear that Paul took over in the last quarter, I had to turn the iPad off, my eyes were getting too tired from surgery.
> 
> I hated seeing him to passive at the beginning of the game and letting Billups run the show too much (in a very poorly fashion too BTW).
> 
> ...


J.R. Smith when he comes back?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Mo Williams really needs to be traded. He wants to be out there in the fourth, which is totally fair. But Billups and CP3 need to be out there, leaving him out of the loop.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Yea Williams did look pissed when he had to leave the game with six mins left...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

With Mo's contract it's hard to see how you could get much for him. JR Smith and Paul were really good friends at one point, but of course he also knows all about the guys flaws and JR is not a good matchup against starters because he won't even try to guard them.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

I think its just better to trade Williams in the off season where he will be an expiring contract...let this current team grow...


----------

